# Cheapcomp. set



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

Do not no how it sounds but it`s cheap. Hypnotic HK65C 6.5" Component Speaker Kit - eBay (item 130568318197 end time Sep-25-11 12:55:14 PDT)


----------

